
China is leaving Donald Trump’s America behind - z3t1
https://www.ft.com/content/1ac0337c-9470-11e7-83ab-f4624cccbabe
======
icc97
Rather clickbaity title. As much as I dislike Trump you can't blame him for
the current inertia of the two countries.

~~~
jhayward
Perhaps not, but you certainly can use "Donald Trump's America" as a shorthand
label to describe a cluster of circumstances, attitudes, and their associated
causes and effects. There is definitely a DTA. To use the label doesn't mean
he created it, just that he somehow embodies it.

------
jdhn
The article talks about how airlines are being hurt due to customers choosing
to take high speed train versus flights. Are these trains being heavily
subsidized, and if so, wouldn't that explain why consumers are opting to take
the train?

